# engines



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

which engine has more power and builds horse power easier. i was planning on building up a vg30et but i wanted to get some other opinions. either the sr20det, rb20det or the vg30et. i dont know if the rb would pass smog anyway.


----------



## pogo2501 (Feb 20, 2006)

hondakillerZX said:


> which engine has more power and builds horse power easier. i was planning on building up a vg30et but i wanted to get some other opinions. either the sr20det, rb20det or the vg30et. i dont know if the rb would pass smog anyway.


 and then TRD stands for what it is a turd


----------



## pogo2501 (Feb 20, 2006)

hondakillerZX said:


> which engine has more power and builds horse power easier. i was planning on building up a vg30et but i wanted to get some other opinions. either the sr20det, rb20det or the vg30et. i dont know if the rb would pass smog anyway.


 on a serious note the power gains would come fro the rd20 or the sr20 the vg30 is a good motor dont get me wrong but there are so many more parts for the two because of all of the import kids


----------



## Yokohama (Mar 22, 2006)

The VG has many parts for it over the RB in the USA, and you have 3ltr! Just rebuild with forged internal parts and do some head work. you could adapt any number of turbochargers to the car, so that is not an issue. The VG will have way more potential just from the displacement it has over the both the SR20 and the RB20.


----------

